# a fons perdut



## harshduck

Hola a tots,


Estic traduisant un text en que es fa referència a “ajuts a fons perdut”. Algú pot em donar una explicació en castellà (o bé en anglès) del concept si us plau?


Us dono el context:
“Aquests ajuts són per a l’adaptació o l’accessibilitat de l’habitatge habitual de les persones amb discapacitat i mobilitat reduïda, per tal de fer-lo accessible i funcional i facilitar la seva autonomia personal, mitjançant l’atorgament d’ajuts a fons perdut, d’acord amb les bases que s’especifiquen a la convocatòria que es publica anualment.”


Molts gràcies


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

It means that the persons given such funds do not have to give them back, it is given not lended.

Do you understand?

Cheers.

Ant


----------



## Pinairun

It's non refundable, capital grant.


----------



## andriubcn

Según la RAE

*a fondo** perdido.*
*1. *loc. adv. Dicho de entregar un dinero: Para no recuperarlo. U. t. c. loc. adj.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## harshduck

Molts gràcies a tots! I get it now.

Que verguenza que no lo he encontrado en la RAE


----------



## Demurral

harshduck said:


> Hola a tots,
> 
> 
> Estic traduisaint un text en què es fa referència a “ajuts a fons perdut”. Algú em pot em donar una explicació en castellà (o bé en anglès) del concepte si us plau?
> 
> Moltes gràcies



I wanted to send this as a private message...but you don't allow them...

so I posted some corrections.

Dem.


----------



## harshduck

Thanks for your corrections - they are always welcome, as I am really only just starting out with Catalan.

I do allow private messages, but I have found that there are some glitches with WR systems sometimes - perhaps there was some kind of error when you tried to send your message? Anyway, I would prefer to get corrections as a post as that way everyone can see them and other people can learn from my mistakes too.

Harshduck


----------



## Demurral

harshduck said:


> Thanks for your corrections - they are always welcome, as I am really only just starting out with Catalan.
> 
> I do allow private messages, but I have found that there are some glitches with WR systems sometimes - perhaps there was some kind of error when you tried to send your message? Anyway, I would prefer to get corrections as a post as that way everyone can see them and other people can learn from my mistakes too.
> 
> Harshduck



Noted! It's just somepeople doesn't like to "be corrected publicly..." I have received some complaints, even in this forum, where people comes to actually learn a language...


----------

